# Costco Luggage Set?



## uop1497 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello,

We are looking to buy a new luggage set. Have any of you bought and use Samsonite set at Costco. If so, please share your inputs.

http://www.costco.com/Samsonite-Black-3-piece-Softside-Spinner-Set.product.100116079.html

I was told this set guarantee for 10 years, but not sure what part is cover under guarantee. If this luggage set is not good.  What is the best luggage brand name people like to have.
Thank you


----------



## Luanne (Dec 12, 2014)

Unless you are willing to spend big bucks, you're not going to get the "best" luggage.  I've had Samsonite and I've been happy with it.  I find anymore that luggage takes such a beating during travel (especially on the airlines) that it's not worth it to spend a lot on it.  I'm very picky about the space inside the suitcases so I really like to see them before buying.  But that said I've also bought luggage online and it's been fine.

I think this set looks good for the money.


----------



## Queen (Dec 12, 2014)

Luanne said:


> Unless you are willing to spend big bucks, you're not going to get the "best" luggage.  I've had Samsonite and I've been happy with it.  I find anymore that luggage takes such a beating during travel (especially on the airlines) that it's not worth it to spend a lot on it.  I'm very picky about the space inside the suitcases so I really like to see them before buying.  But that said I've also bought luggage online and it's been fine.
> 
> I think this set looks good for the money.




If you want the best then you need to go with Briggs and Riley www.briggs-riley.com. It is very expensive but they have a lifetime warranty with no question asked. If your luggage is damaged you don't even have to report it to the airline as Briggs and Riley or their repair centre will repair the luggage and if they can't they will replace it.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 12, 2014)

Queen said:


> If you want the best then you need to go with Briggs and Riley www.briggs-riley.com. It is very expensive but they have a lifetime warranty with no question asked. If your luggage is damaged you don't even have to report it to the airline as Briggs and Riley or their repair centre will repair the luggage and if they can't they will replace it.




I recently bought a Briggs and Riley. During my first trip with it the airlines damaged the handle and a bit more to it. The store I bought it at sent it for repair. It took about a month to get it back from B&R but it now has a new handle. I paid about $320 for a large suitcase and it seems worthwhile. 

FWIW, I almost bought a suitcase (or set) from Costco instead, but couldn't convince myself to do so after reading more of the reviews. I buy a new suitcase every 4-6 years it seems and it's worth a few hundred to me to get one from a reputable company, and I like the warranty included with this one. I'd buy another from them.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 12, 2014)

I bought a Rick Steves' Convertible 22" carry-on. I bought it from E-Bags, and the first trip one of the backpack straps sewing became unraveled. I called E-Bags, they paid for expedited shipping to them, repaired it, sent it back overnight within a week. They called and Rick Steves' people called asking if I was satisfied.

This was an under $100 bag! not some high dollar B&R, Lipault, or other 'crew endorsed' brand. 

As of now, that bag has visited 6 continents, numerous domestic trips, been thrown into the back of my pickup in the rain, rolled down steps, and been jammed into spaces far smaller than it should have fit in. It still weights just 3 lbs, and holds at least as much as my 24" Delsey Helium.

It may not be for everyone. No wheels, though they make a very similar bag with them. 

This would be the bag I'd take if I was going on safari and my bag was going to be thrown on the roof of a Land Rover or on the back of a pack animal into the Primitive Area of Idaho or Alaska.

Jim


----------



## Trudyt623 (Dec 12, 2014)

*Luggage set*

If you live near a Marshall's or TJ Maxx they carry very good luggage at great prices.


----------



## gmarine (Dec 12, 2014)

Remember that anything you buy at Costco, with the exception of certain computers and electronics which are covered under a 90 day return policy,  can be returned at any time for any reason.  So if you buy a luggage set at Costco and 10 years down the road something breaks on it they will refund your money without a problem. Thats one reason I buy anything and everything I can at Costco. Their policy to stand behind the products they sell is second to none.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 13, 2014)

gmarine said:


> Remember that anything you buy at Costco, with the exception of certain computers and electronics which are covered under a 90 day return policy,  can be returned at any time for any reason.  So if you buy a luggage set at Costco and 10 years down the road something breaks on it they will refund your money without a problem. Thats one reason I buy anything and everything I can at Costco. Their policy to stand behind the products they sell is second to none.



We also like Costco for their return policy.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 13, 2014)

Trudyt623 said:


> If you live near a Marshall's or TJ Maxx they carry very good luggage at great prices.



This is what we did, but even the Samsonite hard sided luggage we bought there didn't hold up. US Airways busted a wheel off one of them. They get banged and bruised pretty fast. I think the big brands make a cheap substitute to sell in these types of stores. It isn't up to snuff with the high end stuff they sell.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 13, 2014)

Have you look at Travelpro luggage at T J Maxx or Marshall? They are rated pretty good by most consumers.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 13, 2014)

Am I the only one who buys relatively inexpensive luggage?  My most recent purchase was a 4 or 5 piece of "Chaps" at Kohls.  That was about five years ago and it's holding up great.

I find that too often the airlines damage the bags so it doesn't really matter how good it is . . . especially when five gallons of paint is dumped on it (my last "luggage adventure" with Delta).


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 13, 2014)

Timeshare Von said:


> ,,,,I find that too often the airlines damage the bags so it doesn't really matter how good it is . . . especially when five gallons of paint is dumped on it (my last "luggage adventure" with Delta).



Was the paint dried by the time your luggage made it to the baggage claim area? How many other pieces of fliers' luggage was "painted"? 

Care to share more details?


----------



## gvic (Dec 13, 2014)

Shop ROSS STORES "first" for luggage. A 30" Samsonite Garment Bag is $69.00-$79.00.... be sure to "buy" the "ribbed" luggage on the sides(use the push-down test on sides).... lasts alot longer at our "friendly" airports ! !  You can save 30-40% on excellent luggage.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 13, 2014)

Timeshare Von said:


> Am I the only one who buys relatively inexpensive luggage?  My most recent purchase was a 4 or 5 piece of "Chaps" at Kohls.  That was about five years ago and it's holding up great.
> 
> I find that too often the airlines damage the bags so it doesn't really matter how good it is . . . especially when five gallons of paint is dumped on it (my last "luggage adventure" with Delta).



No, you're not alone.  I don't spend a lot of luggage these days.  Years ago I bought some expensive pieces of Lark luggage.  They have all been given away as the sizes weren't useful any more.


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 13, 2014)

With Costco's liberal return policy, is there any drawback to purchasing luggage from Costco?


----------



## tante (Dec 13, 2014)

So some of you really use something for 10 years and then return it?


----------



## Luanne (Dec 13, 2014)

tante said:


> So some of you really use something for 10 years and then return it?



I really doubt that is what is being said.  I think the OP was concerned if the luggage didn't hold up after a few uses.


----------



## theo (Dec 13, 2014)

tante said:


> So some of you really use something for 10 years and then return it?



I personally wouldn't have the audacity to ever do something like the following, but I learned recently that NW based Recreational Equipment Inc. (a.k.a. REI, which is essentially a co-op in the first place) had to drastically alter their return policies.

Apparently without any shame, people were actually (just for one example) returning hiking boots *after* literally wearing them out over many years of use, claiming that they "didn't hold up to their expectations". Let me repeat, these returns were not product failures, but products that were literally  *worn out* over a long period of time after extended use and reliable performance. Sleeping bags and tents too, I'm told.

I have no problem with frugal --- but shamelessly cheap is just another matter entirely.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 13, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Was the paint dried by the time your luggage made it to the baggage claim area? How many other pieces of fliers' luggage was "painted"?
> 
> Care to share more details?



I tried to find the photos of it, that I took to share with the airlines, but didn't really spend much time on it.

It was on my trip in April 2010 to Hawaii (Kona) from Milwaukee.  Apparently they were carrying cargo as well and a pallet of paint "had an accident."  Not sure if it exploded . . . fell . . . or what, but yes, my big suitcase and about five others were covered in the beige paint.

It wasn't dried, so I was able to get my stuff out of it and wash it as best I could in the shower at the T/S.  It was still damaged and Delta did replace it.  Because they had to file a claim with the shipper of the paint, they told me to buy a new bag to get my stuff home with and they'd reimburse me.

(When I've had other luggage damaged beyond use, they have replaced it on the spot.  That has happened three times . . . twice returning home to Milwaukee and once at Reagan/DC National.)

I had no issues getting the reimbursement for the purchased bag, at the full price I paid.


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 13, 2014)

theo said:


> I personally wouldn't have the audacity to ever do something like the following, but I learned recently that NW based Recreational Equipment Inc. (a.k.a. REI, which is essentially a co-op in the first place) had to drastically alter their return policies.
> 
> Apparently without any shame, people were actually (just for one example) returning hiking boots *after* literally wearing them out over many years of use, claiming that they "didn't hold up to their expectations". Let me repeat, these returns were not product failures, but products that were literally  *worn out* over a long period of time after extended use and reliable performance. Sleeping bags and tents too, I'm told.
> 
> I have no problem with frugal --- but shamelessly cheap is just another matter entirely.


I think that some other company smartly refused this and said the item had a lifetime warranty and they have lived their lifetime.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 13, 2014)

If you don't live near a "Service Center" for Briggs and Riley, then you are responsible for shipping back, but they pay shipping back to you...this can add up. I had a zipper break and went on their website where the have repair kits but there is a $10 service charge....really? My husband's Samsonite had held up better than my Briggs and Riley.....and it was a lot cheaper. He also bought it at Costco.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 13, 2014)

uop1497 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are looking to buy a new luggage set. Have any of you bought and use Samsonite set at Costco. If so, please share your inputs.
> 
> ...



One good thing about this set is it appears to have double caster wheels. Meaning eight wheels on each suitcase. You would think that just regular casters would be fine. But when you have used both, the double caster cases are so much easier to maneuver.


----------



## Kal (Dec 13, 2014)

uop1497 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are looking to buy a new luggage set. Have any of you bought and use Samsonite set at Costco. If so, please share your inputs.
> 
> ...



 Be aware the 21" carry-on bag is too large for United Airlines.  You would have to check it if you fly United.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 13, 2014)

Kal said:


> Be aware the 21" carry-on bag is too large for United Airlines.  You would have to check it if you fly United.



I have read about United cracking down more on carry on baggage over on Flyer Talk. It does seem to be outside of the size allowance for carry on baggage, but do people seem to be able to get larger bags through these days still?


----------



## cotraveller (Dec 13, 2014)

We have a similar set we bought at Costco a few years ago.  Our set doesn't have the 28 inch one, they are probably a 26, 21, and 18 inch models.  AFAIK, the small one meets all airline carryon requirement.   

The handles have come loose on a couple of them which seems to be a design or assembly problem.  It's a fairly easy thing to repair by unzipping the lining and reinserting the screw that holds the handle but it always happens at the most inconvenient time.  I check the handles before we use them now to make sure the screws are on tight.   I suppose I could have taken them back to Costco when it first happened but that's hindsight now.  I won't return an item that I've used for several years.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 13, 2014)

I hadn't really looked at the size of the bags closely.  My personal opinion, or choice is that a 28" is too big.  The largest suitcase I have now is a 26".  It's too easy to get so much stuff in the larger ones that you go over the weight limit.  Also, if you have multiple pieces of luggage that you need to transport in a car, the smaller the better.

I own (not as a set) a 26", a 24" and a 22".


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 13, 2014)

Carolyn said:


> If you don't live near a "Service Center" for Briggs and Riley, then you are responsible for shipping back, but they pay shipping back to you...this can add up. I had a zipper break and went on their website where the have repair kits but there is a $10 service charge....really? My husband's Samsonite had held up better than my Briggs and Riley.....and it was a lot cheaper. He also bought it at Costco.




I paid nothing for my recent repair. I simply dropped it off at the store I bought it from and they took care of all shipping and communication with the vendor. Another reason to buy from a local store vs online, and while I'm a big fan of online purchases there are times when a local store has an advantage...and this is one of those.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## easyrider (Dec 13, 2014)

We went with Travelers Choice polycabonate from ebags. Now would be a great time to score a deal on luggage. The reason I like this luggage is strength and weight. Its very tough and is light weight. I really like the spinner wheels too. With the 50# restriction on checked bags the light weight poly does help. 

If you join fatwallet your cash back at ebags is 10%. Then ebags is giving an additional 15% off their all ready low prices. Add in the free shipping and its a pretty good dealio. 

Bill


----------



## Kal (Dec 13, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I have read about United cracking down more on carry on baggage over on Flyer Talk. It does seem to be outside of the size allowance for carry on baggage, but do people seem to be able to get larger bags through these days still?



For me, when I purchase a carry-on I make absolutely sure it meets all airline current limitations. I don't want to put the airlines in a position where they can easily make more money by making people check the bag.

Think about getting to the gate and someone telling you the bag needs to be checked. Back to the ticket counter, then thru TSA. By the time you get back to the gate, the plane has departed. And all this over a bag being oversized. Also, the dimensions of the bag are when it is empty. Pack stuff in the outside pockets and you add on another 1-2 inches in the depth.


----------



## uop1497 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank you everyone for giving me good inputs about luggage. I plan to buy a good and durable luggage set to use as carry on (small ones) and to check in (large one) . 

Regarding carry on size, does airline uses same dimension for luggage or each of airline has its own rule. Which size is the most practical to use for carry on ?

Although Costco luggage set has Samsonite logo, it is made in China and I do not know how good the quality, would it last up to 10 years as promised


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 14, 2014)

Kal said:


> <<snipped>>
> Think about getting to the gate and someone telling you the bag needs to be checked. Back to the ticket counter, then thru TSA. By the time you get back to the gate, the plane has departed. And all this over a bag being oversized. Also, the dimensions of the bag are when it is empty. Pack stuff in the outside pockets and you add on another 1-2 inches in the depth.



I haven't seen this happen as much as "seeking volunteers" at the gate or once ready to board, someone being told "your bag won't fit - you'll need to check it" and them doing it right there at the gate.

Either way, I agree, it is far better to make sure you're bag will fit and that whatever you need to do, you make it so you can board earlier than "zone 4".  More and more I'm seeing people on the plane, boarding, when they realize they have no more overhead space and the bag will be checked through.  Only saving grace is that they aren't charged at that point.


----------



## Kal (Dec 14, 2014)

uop1497 said:


> ...Regarding carry on size, does airline uses same dimension for luggage or each of airline has its own rule. Which size is the most practical to use for carry on ?...



Almost all the airlines have different size limits.  Check their web sites for dimensions.

 Think hard about getting a 28" suitcase.  Do you REALLY need that much space?  Almost always, that bag will not be full at the 50# limit.  Then you have to fill the void with something like bubble wrap otherwise the stuff will move all over the bag in transit.  Then too, pay close attention to the weight of the empty bag.  The bigger the bag, the more it weighs.


----------



## Kal (Dec 14, 2014)

Timeshare Von said:


> ...once ready to board, someone being told "your bag won't fit - you'll need to check it" and them doing it right there at the gate.
> 
> Either way, I agree, it is far better to make sure you're bag will fit and that whatever you need to do, you make it so you can board earlier than "zone 4". More and more I'm seeing people on the plane, boarding, when they realize they have no more overhead space and the bag will be checked through. Only saving grace is that they aren't charged at that point.



 I have seen the person sent back to the ticket counter, but maybe that agent was having a "bad luggage day" or there were other agenda issues in play.

 Most people rely on a carry-on for various reasons - the bag check fee, security of contents, don't want to wait at baggage claim.  If the airline won't allow the bag on board, you only would save the bag check fee.  Otherwise the other important reasons are lost.


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 14, 2014)

Kal said:


> Almost all the airlines have different size limits. Check their web sites for dimensions.
> 
> Think hard about getting a 28" suitcase. Do you REALLY need that much space? Almost always, that bag will not be full at the 50# limit. Then you have to fill the void with something like bubble wrap otherwise the stuff will move all over the bag in transit. Then too, pay close attention to the weight of the empty bag. The bigger the bag, the more it weighs.



We have a 28" bag and manage to keep it under the 50lb limit while packed quite full.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 14, 2014)

I manage to keep my 24" Delsey under 50# mostly. Occasionally I've had to move a few items into a carry-on if the 'bag-nazi's' bust me. Maybe I just have heavy stuff, or maybe I pack tighter (I use packing cubes), but I sure don't need a bigger bag.

Jim


----------

